# Moving from TO to CAIRO



## dreamaz

Hi there,

I have an offer to move from Toronto to Cairo.

The role pays 18000 LE per month for an Operations Manager. The company will pay for 3 months of rent and car rental and will also include a partial car allowance after that.

Some questions I have.

Is now a good time to go given the political situation
Is 18000 LE a good salary for that role (its around $3000 per month, which is about $4000 per month less than what I currently make in Toronto)
Will 18000 LE be enough to have a good standard of living + expenses etc
Does this move make sense given the above?

I'd need to rent out my house, leave my current job (same with my wife) to make this move.

Any advice is appreciated.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Lanason

dreamaz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have an offer to move from Toronto to Cairo.
> 
> The role pays 18000 LE per month for an Operations Manager. The company will pay for 3 months of rent and car rental and will also include a partial car allowance after that.
> 
> Some questions I have.
> 
> Is now a good time to go given the political situation
> Is 18000 LE a good salary for that role (its around $3000 per month, which is about $4000 per month less than what I currently make in Toronto)
> Will 18000 LE be enough to have a good standard of living + expenses etc
> Does this move make sense given the above?
> 
> I'd need to rent out my house, leave my current job (same with my wife) to make this move.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you kindly.



18,000 LE is a huge salary for an Egyptian but not in my opinion for an Expat.
Rent will be 5000 LE minimum for a decent place, 
Are you bringing kids - schooling will be expensive . . . .


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the forum.

To be honest I do not think you salary is a good one, rents in decent areas are high and the cost of living is going up daily. For that salary I would stay at home

Maiden


----------



## canuck2010

The company will only pay for 3 months of rent per year? That doesn't sound like a very good deal at all. An apartment in a safe expat area will cost at least $1200 (probably closer to $2000 for something decent). Then there is medical insurance, food bills, transport, utilities, security, ect... costs are only going up here.

Political instability is increasing and anything could happen over the next few months.


----------



## iCaesar

dreamaz said:


> Does this move make sense given the above?


*No.* 


dreamaz said:


> Is 18000 LE a good salary for that role (its around $3000 per month, which is about $4000 per month less than what I currently make in Toronto)
> Will 18000 LE be enough to have a good standard of living + expenses etc


Why would you work for less than half of what you earn?
No Good deed goes unpunished. Being a good Samaritan doesnt pay you back. And if you are taking this Job as a Long-time Dream Vacation , This is not the time for it , given the current circumstances and situation Egypt is going through.
You dont know the sacrifices you are taking on.


----------



## txlstewart

If I weren't already here, I would definitely wait until AFTER the election process to come. (It should be over in late March.....Inshah Allah!) Then I would really evaluate the situation.....it's not the most fun to live through a Revolution! Also, as a male, you would probably not have some of the issues as a female does.....constant sexual harrassment, etc. Since your salary is going to be CUT, I cannot fathom why you would consider coming here!

(Reading old posts on this forum would be a good insight to how things are here. Please remove rose colored glasses before reading!)


----------



## Whitedesert

This is a really bad deal! Dont do it!! You will regret it...30,000 LE minimum, and accommodation and transport included for the duration of the contract!


----------



## Sonrisa

I had to read thru the thread just to find out what TO meant. Tokio, Toulouse, Toledo? 

Is typing "ronto" too much of a task?

can you imagine if we all did that ..."I'm moving from MA to SIN" Grrrr&*(#&@

Anyways, I second what everyone says. YOu could live and save on that salary, but the rent bit is something that you must negociate with your employer. Good luck.


----------



## Sonrisa

Why LE30,000 minimum? 

It's difficult and a little obnoxious to make a guess on other people salaries and what they should be asking. THere are so many things to take into account...his experience, area of work, academic etc. I know many expats families that earn under 30000 and are doing just fine.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> Why LE30,000 minimum?
> 
> It's difficult and a little obnoxious to make a guess on other people salaries and what they should be asking. THere are so many things to take into account...his experience, area of work, academic etc. I know many expats families that earn under 30000 and are doing just fine.




For me it does not make sense for anyone to take a huge cut in salary to come and live here.


----------



## Sonrisa

he must have his reasons, whichever theye are. But the fact is that for 18,000 you can live comfortably (and by that I mean having your needs covered) and put some money aside for savings.


----------



## Whitedesert

EEK!! Sonrisa you've got to be kidding...


----------



## Sonrisa

I am totally serious. 

Anyone can live on a budget of 2000LE per week (I do, and if I can do it, anyone can do, and this includes internet, my gym, ballet, rugby, football, art and swimming lessons for the kids). THis is what? 8000 per month? Maybe 10000 Roughfully
Budget aside fees for international school, and you still end up with a juicy amount to send to your home country saving account every month. 

SOrry to be the one who bring on the news, but not all expats here live the high life. Some can do quite well with a salary that doest reach the monthly 30,000.

BUt it is important that the OP pushes for his rent to be fully paid by the employer. And the electricity bills/


----------



## txlstewart

He still has ownership of a house in Toronto. Rent might not cover all costs, and what if the renter moves out prematurely?


----------



## aykalam

Regardless of the salary, who in their right mind would think that moving to Egypt now is a good idea???


----------



## Whitedesert

Sonrisa said:


> I am totally serious.
> 
> Anyone can live on a budget of 2000LE per week (I do, and if I can do it, anyone can do, and this includes internet, my gym, ballet, rugby, football, art and swimming lessons for the kids). THis is what? 8000 per month? Maybe 10000 Roughfully
> Budget aside fees for international school, and you still end up with a juicy amount to send to your home country saving account every month.
> 
> SOrry to be the one who bring on the news, but not all expats here live the high life. Some can do quite well with a salary that doest reach the monthly 30,000.
> 
> BUt it is important that the OP pushes for his rent to be fully paid by the employer. And the electricity bills/


Sonrisa, at the end of the day it is lifestyle right. I dont disrespect how you live, it is just not me. I would not have got onto a plane from beautiful if dangerous South Africa, if what you describe was the deal, NO WAY.


----------



## Sonrisa

I see what you are saying, but some people would. Simple as that.

Why do medical professionals travel to poverty striken countries and work for a fraccion of what they would be earning in their home countries. Why do others come to work in projects such as, dunno, agricultural field for less than home, I met once a guy here who was helping the the ministery nwith a project destined to grow more efficently crops, thus improving the lifes of many. Sometimes money is not the main reason and OP didn't ask Do you think is stupid to be considering more than a 50% salary cut to come here, the question was would this salary be enough to live comfortably. And the answer is yes, you will get by (given that they pay for the accomodation) 

Point is, I guess Mr. To has reasons for this move other than money alone. THat being the case, the answers for his questions will be:
1-I don't know if the salary is good, it is definetly very good in local terms. 
2- you can have a comfortable life style
3- No it is not a good time. I would postpone until things improve.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> I see what you are saying, but some people would. Simple as that.
> 
> Why do medical professionals travel to poverty striken countries and work for a fraccion of what they would be earning in their home countries. Why do others come to work in projects such as, dunno, agricultural field for less than home, I met once a guy here who was helping the the ministery nwith a project destined to grow more efficently crops, thus improving the lifes of many. Sometimes money is not the main reason and OP didn't ask Do you think is stupid to be considering more than a 50% salary cut to come here, the question was would this salary be enough to live comfortably. And the answer is yes, you will get by (given that they pay for the accomodation)
> 
> Point is, I guess Mr. To has reasons for this move other than money alone. THat being the case, the answers for his questions will be:
> 1-I don't know if the salary is good, it is definetly very good in local terms.
> 2- you can have a comfortable life style
> 3- No it is not a good time. I would postpone until things improve.


but his rent wont be paid, the company will pay the first 3 months then it is up to him.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Regardless of the salary, who in their right mind would think that moving to Egypt now is a good idea???




Me but then again I know what I am doing most of the time


----------



## Sonrisa

yes the rent, this is so important and something that he really needs to push for.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> Me but then again I know what I am doing most of the time


"most of the time" !!!!! Rofl


----------



## Whitedesert

Cannot argue with that valid comment sonrisa, only to say the guy is coming over here for a normal job, like the one he did back home, and I kind of doubt the company he will work for needs his charity? Maybe this is a different way to come and see the pyramids...I came over to see a bit more than the pyramids. There is a large number of my fellow countrymen out Tanta (in the Delta) way working with local agricultural organisations to improve their crops and production and providing technical support, but not on a charity basis, they do it on strictly commerical considerations. I dont think there is anything wrong with that approach, as long as it is a win-win situation. I know a couple who are missionaries here from the Netherlands, and because they do really good things with helping jailed foreigners in Egyptian jails and street kids I support them anyway I can, but i am not too sure we are talking about a charity situation here.


----------

